# Will Stress Coat help Betta reduce stress?



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

So I notice my betta has some vertical dark lines across his body. They are not too visible though, like you have to look really closed to see them. I guess he's stressed? He's in a 1 gal bowl now and I managed to get him a 5 gal one but still haven't figured out how to cycle it yet. The temperature in the tank is around 78-80. 

will using stress coat instead of water conditioner next time I change the water help him with his stress? What else could I do? Thanks !


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

It might help him with the after effects of long term stress, but for the most part, stress coat just encourages a healthy slime coat, which is very good whether stressed or not.

If you want to try and reduce stress quickly, keep wherever his tank is dim and quiet. Give him time to adjust and he'll come around. Some bettas are good to go right away and some actually take a few weeks to months.


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

I keep him right next to my desk where I study so I can look at him. He doesn't seem to be stress around me because every time I come around, he would wiggle around but I just notice the stripes on him. I really can't tell if he's stressed or not. He eats normally, swims around, likes to go into his Sponge Bob house and then pokes his head out of the windows (which is really cute). 

How do you tell if he's stressed? I'm trying to get him a bigger tank. So should I still get the stress coat then ?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

It's nice to have on hand, but not 100% necessary.

As far as telling if he's stressed, it's usually paled colors, lethargy, horizontal stripes in some cases (Rare with males, but more common in females and juveniles) and some more drastic signs like tail biting.

Since he's got stripes, try changing out a bit of the water as he might not feel the quality is up to his standards. Some bettas are picky with their preferences, you'll just have to find out where your betta's is. I've got a boy who tail bites, but he likes his water on the brink of bad quality. He won't build a nest or be nearly as lively and interested unless he's been in there for at least 3 or 4 days (He gets 2 75% changes weekly unfortunately for him).

Keep an eye out for poor water quality though. That is what leads to health issues more than anything else since that bad water leads to stress. Depending on tank size, 1 50% and 1 100% is usually a good rule to adhere too.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Regardless if you use stress coat or not you must always treat the water with a conditioner.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He sounds like he is doing fine just keep and eye on him and be sure to do water changes with water condition and also keep the new added water as close as possible to the temp of the water he is in. That does sound so cute him peeking out of the window like that lol


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! He lovesss his Sponge Bob house! He doesn't seem to bad to me. I change his water 100% every other day. Is that too much then? Should I just change is 50% once a week and another 100% by the end of the week?




Kenny G said:


> Regardless if you use stress coat or not you must always treat the water with a conditioner.


===> I'm using API Splendid Betta Conditioner. So should I put it in there? I don't know why but when I change his tank, everything in the tank, even the tank itself feels really slick. Would that be from his slime coat?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a biolayer. Perfectly normal and safe.

How big is his tank? Less than 1 gallon and continue changing ever other day to every 2 days max. Best to go with over 1 gallon.


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah I managed to get him a 5 gals tank today but I have no clue how to cycle it so it just sits there until I figured out...
For right now, he is in a 1 gal bowl with water change 100% every other day


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd cut down to 1 50% and 1 100% weekly. Might cut some of the stress if he's even experiencing any.


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

Alrighty. Everytime I look at the tank and it's cloudy, it just annoys me sooooo bad that I would have to change the water. But I will try to cut it down twice a week to keep him less stress.

Do you know where can I find information about cycling? I've read the sticky post but it doesn't say which method is more preferable and how to do it. 

Thanks!


----------

